# Any one put on the new ultegra DI2 bar end shifters?



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

I was wanting to see if anyone has bought and installed the new Ultegra DI2 bar end shifters? These look pretty cool. I run clip on aero bars and was wanting to put them on the ends of the aero bars as I spend a lot of time with my hands there. Since I upgrade the firmware on my DI2 to include the multishift function, I feel the bar end shifters would really be nice to have.

Was actually looking for just putting one on for my rear derailleur. If anyone has where did you get them and how much?


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Also, interested.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

If your referring to the R-671. I have them on my Cannondale Slice. I got them from my LBS, $300 minus my 15% club discount. Much easier to shifter than bar end shifters.

Your LBS should be able to order them for you. If not, check out Arts Cyclery or ebay


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

Buffplace

Thanks for letting me know about this. Since the time I put this post up (1/26/13) it looks like they are pretty available now from many sources. Its amazing what a couple of months can do.

Interested to see how you set yours up? I realize that most people tie them into the two extra ports on the brifters and that would seem to work, but then if you want to tie into the unit to upgrade the firmware in the future, something has to be unplugged and you can connect with everything. I guess you also have to buy a 5 plug block (instead of the 3 port that I have now) with it so you can keep and open port for Firmware upgrade plugin while still keeping everything plugged in. 



Bluffplace said:


> If your referring to the R-671. I have them on my Cannondale Slice. I got them from my LBS, $300 minus my 15% club discount. Much easier to shifter than bar end shifters.
> 
> Your LBS should be able to order them for you. If not, check out Arts Cyclery or ebay


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

I had mine set up since early January. The TT brifters do not have the extra port and are not yet available and I'm not sure if I need them. Also, I have the Ultegra front wire kit. If I get the brifters, then I have to buy the 5 port plug and well as the software. Even with my club discount it all comes out to over $700.


----------



## lost (Jul 6, 2012)

I have the 5 port along with the sw-r671 shifters, runs awesome. The port and TT shifters shipped with the 2.0.0 firmware. I think its its 2.0.2 and .1 now. I also have the PCe1 pc linkage, which I learned after the fact I didnt need it. The 5 port or 3 port can be used with the Internal Battery Charger SM-BCR2 to plug into your comp to run updates and configs but no diag. Could of saved myself $70 bucks.


----------

